# do i have to keep power onn all the time of apc ups ?



## sagar123 (Sep 25, 2014)

i recently purchased apc br 1000 g 1kva model . works great looks amazing . but there is warning on top of ups tht " keep main power all the time use on off button on the front panel to switch off power to connected device " .  
the only thing i concerned is it necessary to keep main power on all time? . isnt tht going to increase my home light bill ? 
and if i keep main power off for few hours at night is it going to affect ups battery ?
pls reply guys


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 25, 2014)

No,it doesn't imply that you'll need to keep your ups running on ac mains all the time-you can safely turn it off after you've finished your work.What they are probably trying to suggest is that one should connect the ups directly to the ac wall outlet instead of some secondary device like a voltage stabilizer or maybe even a spike strip etc which could damage the ups in the long run.If you keep your ups switched on unnecessarily all day long then it may overheat and malfunction-therefore you should always turn it off when you no longer need it.


----------



## sagar123 (Sep 25, 2014)

thanks for reply bro. i really appreciate it.


----------

